# Make Your Own Super Solvent



## powders101 (Jan 25, 2012)

By: Dazed


http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php...ID=7&pageID=79

What a wonderful age we live in, where anyone can order a kit to make their own anabolic steroid concoctions from the comfort of their own home. Kits allowing you to convert steroid powders into injectable forms have become very popular in the last few years, because they are a relatively cheap and are an easy way to hook yourself up with the good stuff, with less legal worries. One of the most popular of these kits is the one made by Animal.

This kit, in a nutshell, consists of a bottle of oil and a bottle of “magic dissolving solution” – you dissolve your steroid in this solution, and then mix it with the oil. This magic formula has been the object of much interest, since it seems to produce pain free injections , while a simple mix of oil, benzyl alcohol, and a steroid has been known to produce some pain. There is not a commonly known way to make high mg/ml homebrew steroid mixes, especially with steroids with lower oil solubility like testosterone propionate . The home brewer, thrifty by definition, doesn’t want to spend a bunch of money for a kit when a lifetime supply of ingredients could be purchased for the same price as a kit. Plus, I can imagine many people might have a problem with not knowing exactly what they are putting in themselves, either from a kit or a one of the many bootleggers out there. Although no one, besides Animal, really knows the exact contents of the magic formula, I believe I can provide some insight into the formula, and recommend some new formulas that will be just as good, if not better than anything available.

*What’s in an injectable?*

There are usually three classes of components in an oil based injectable. These include a hormone , solvent/cosolvent, and preservative, like benzyl alcohol or chlorbutanol. The hormone is one of the various steroids available, and the main solvent is some type of oil, usually sesame. There may be cosolvents present as well, to aid in making the steroid more soluble. These cosolvents are the key to the “magic dissolving solution”. Since the “magic dissolving solution” prevents crystallization in depot, aka "the formation of steroid crystals in your butt", and hence, pain, we must ask what could prevent crystallization in depot? The obvious answer is a cosolvent.

However, the current cosolvent of choice, benzyl alcohol, has not done a very good job at giving pain free injection . The main reason being that benzyl alcohol is irritating at high concentrations, like above 10%, and that it is a water-soluble. One gram of benzyl alcohol is soluble in only 25mls of water (1). Thus, the benzyl alcohol will tend to leech out of the depot, and the steroid will become insoluble, and crystallize, and you will start walking like you have a corncob hidden in, well, you know. Now if the cosolvent used was oil soluble and water insoluble, then we might have something. The cosolvent would stay in the oil, keeping the steroid in solution, and preventing crystallization. A well-known oil soluble cosolvent is benzyl benzoate. This is used in T-200 as a cosolvent, and is insoluble in water (1). If I had to guess, I would say this is the main ingredient in the “magic dissolving solution”, but really this article is about how to make your own high concentration steroids , and not what the ingredients are in any kit out there. A higher concentration of this combined with a reduction in oil could yield a pain-free injection with a higher mg/ml concentration.

Author’s Note: After writing the first draft of this article, a member of a discussion board I am on tried, independent of me, using 7mls of benzyl benzoate and 3 mls of benzyl alcohol, along with 10ml of oil to make a pain free 200mg/ml concentration of trenbolone acetate! Looks like it works!

Two other oil soluble solvents, which you have probably never heard of, are guaiacol (2-methoxyphenol) and phenyl salicylate (2-hydroxybenzoic acid phenyl ester). One gram of guaiacol dissolves in 60-70mls of water and 1g phenyl salicylate is soluble in 6670ml water (1). These compounds were claimed in a patent from 1958 to be used in the preparation of extremely high mg/ml injectables (2). I will share the formulas from the patent, but being that I have no real world experience making these, I cannot say for a fact that they will produce pain-free injections . The kitchen chemist can easily acquire these compounds, and try them if they are inclined to do so.

*Example 5*

0.35 parts by weight of testosterone propionate are ground with 0.7 parts of phenyl salicylate, and the mixture is molten at 38 degrees C. A clear, easily mobile liquid is obtained which does not solidify at 0 degrees C. and contains 350 mg. of testosterone propionate per cc. If it is desired to produce smaller dosages, weaker solutions of testosterone propionate can be prepared by increasing the proportion of phenyl salicylate.

*Example 9*

There is produced … a melt from 1 part testosterone propionate and 1 part phenyl salicylate, 1 part of ethyl lactate and 2.5 parts of sesame oil are added thereto, yielding an oleaginous injection liquid which contains 200 mg. of testosterone propionate per cc. By varying the fatty proportion, solutions of higher or lower hormone content can be obtained – i.e. by adding less oil, you can have a concentration higher than 200mg/ml, and by adding more oil you can have a concentration lower than 200mg/ml.

*Example 16*

1 part of guaiacol is molten with 2 parts of testosterone propionate . The melt remains liquid even at low temperature (under 10 degrees C.). 1 cc. of this melt contains 400mg. of testosterone propionate .

*Example 19*

Guaiacol-hormone melts obtained according to Examples 16 … are diluted with injection liquids. For instance, 1 part of guaiacol and 2 parts of testosterone propionate are molten and 2.2 cc. of sesame oil are added thereto. A clear, stable injection liquid is obtained, 1 cc. of which contains 400 mg. of testosterone propionate .

The full text of the patent can be found here.
Once one of the above formulas is obtained, the liquid should be filtered with a .22 or .45 micron filter into a sterile vial. Be sure to put another needle in the vial to equalize the pressure, and try to minimize air currents around you so particles and bacteria don’t get in your vial. For those of you who only want “human grade” gear, doing it yourself is one of the best ways to go. You know what you are getting, and how much of it. Oh, and by the way, this is exactly how injectable steroids are prepared in compounding pharmacies for human use.

Enjoy!
Dazed.


Reference:

1. Merck Index: An Encyclopedia of Chemicals, Drugs, & Biologicals by Maryadele J. O'Neil (Editor)

2. U.S. Patent 2,840,508 Injectable Steroid Hormone Preparations and Method Of Making Same. Schering June 24, 1958.


----------



## powders101 (Jan 25, 2012)

*By: Skyefire*

By Skyefire on AA.

Essay on using Analgesics and Salicylates as solvents for hormones.

First let me give credit were credit is due, I first heard about some of these in an article written by Dazed. Having said that and that by all accounts Dazed is a good man with good products I need to add that I have 2 big problems with his article. First is that he didn’t try any of this himself. If you think about this it is a no brainer. He found the info under an old patent. There is also a lot of old patents for perpetual motion machines. They don’t work ether.

My second complaint is my biggest; proper warnings were not given for the suggested use of these chemicals. They are in fact drugs in there own right. Phenyl Salicylate (Salol) was in fact used for years a pain reliever before aspirin. (Aspirin is derived from phenyl salicylate, reacted with acetic acid to form acetylsalicylic acid, i.e. aspirin) The side affects from the phenyl salicylate are in fact worse then with aspirin. Guaiacol has a similar history. All these types of drugs can be classified as NSAID. All these drugs have their roots back to the mid 19th century. BTW if anyone ever tells that something is advanced medicine for pain you can call it bullsh*t. IF YOU ARE ALERGIC TO ANY ASPIRIN TYPE PRODUCT THEN YOU WILL BE ALERGIC TO THIS ALSO. DRUG INTERACTIONS MUST BE CHECKED. DO NOT USE IF YOU’RE CURRENTLY USING AN “ECA STACK ”. Be aware side affect including blood thinning, pain reduction (Yes, this is a side affect and not always a good one. Heavy lifters should take care), sweating, low body temperature, and other aspirin like side affects.

Now having said all that these solvents are interesting. So far I’ve only used two of them, phenyl salicylate and guaiacol. Had mixed results. Please note that when I speak of these solvents collectively that I am being very general, they cover a wide range of properties. They are strong solvents due largely to having a combination of functional groups. These are usually one carbonyl group with one or more hydroxyl groups. This mixture of functional groups is far more powerful than ether on its own. (Think of the glycol ether/ alcohol combo, nether solvent is that strong by itself but used together is one of the most popular blends used.) Another factor is the pla***ent of the groups, often side by side or at oppositions.

Phenyl Salicylate (Salol) is the odd man out here. The carbonyl group is somewhat recessed by the positioning of the phenyl rings. (Makes a shallow V shape with the carbonyl group in the bottom) That along with a carbonyl equivalent weight of 214 makes for moderate solvent only. Note: the following is my speculation only, I don’t have any hard research to back it up but I believe that the phenyl salicylate works so well because of the recessed carbonyl. This work in a way similar to mixing different esters of testosterone , the peaces literally don’t fit. (If you need a visually image of this think of trying to build a lattice structure with linkin logs, only every other one is one unit too short, you can’t do it) The phenyl salicylate does something similar, by latching onto a molecule with the carbonyl group the shallow v shape is filled and you left with an odd shaped lump that really can’t make any structures from. This is why the hormone / phenyl salicylate mixture remains liquid even after cooling.
Things I’ve tried with the phenyl salicylate:
Note much because I was soured by my D-bol experiment I haven’t done very much with this. I got 400mg/ml d-bol along with some other things and made a combination shot. This was painless to inject and pain free for the first couple of days then it was terrible. What I think happened was that after the body got rid of the co solvents and hormones what I was left with was pure phenyl salicylate so it recrystalized. (PAIN, and I had it both quads too). I am going to try this one more time with a longer acting hormone and see how it works.

Guaiacol is the methyl ether of pyrocatechin, and is obtained by distilling guaiacum from wood-tar creosote. A strong solvent pure and simple it has some water miscibility to it and high degree of oil solubility as well. It’s a past at room temperature that will melt on your hand. with a carbonyl equivalent weight of 124 it can be used in relatively small amounts witch is a good thing because it’s painful to inject . But to give you an idea of the power of the guaiacol 300mg/ml testosterone propante can be made using .5g guaiacol to 1gram of testosterone propante. While this inject is tolerable it is not pleasant and I would not care to do this every day. Note the pain is independent of the hormone used, 100 mg/ml is the same as 300mg/ml. The only solution that I have gotten that is somewhat comfortable is a water reducible I made with it. See below.
1. 1gram of guaiacol
2. 2grams of D-bol
3. 1.2ml PG
4. .5ml BA
Add the above together and heat until all mixed. Filter thru .2. Here is the neat trick: Premix 1 part distilled water and 1 part PEG 200/400 and mix thourghly. Run through filter until you get 10ml. Shake vigorously. If your powder isn't real pure you may have to heat at this last step.
Option 2: Just did this one last nigh. Mix up all the stuff except the gear and just add the gear at the end. Heat up. The dbol will dissolve. Dam'n this was easy.


***And for those interested, 1victor has confirmed through a lab test that Mr.T's "Super Solvent" is in fact Guaiacol.


----------

